# audio art amp NIB



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to show it off ................might not be nothing out of the ordinary for all of you great collector .


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Old school stuff NIB is always welcomed. Thanks for showing it off!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Not making me very happy my friend...


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

never a fan, but a beautiful amp none the less, congrats.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

tijuana_no said:


> Just wanted to show it off ................might not be nothing out of the ordinary for all of you great collector .


Hi Rupert more pics of my litte baby


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

my other 2 audio art amps that are currently under restoration, 140.4xe and 200.2T


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful Roberto!!


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful amps!!!!! Can't go wrong with Audio Art, i use to have a 340.6 and ive always wanted a 100hc


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I love Audio Art amps.. Im working on a deal for a set up to completely refinish amps at home- blast/powder coat and all.




























I have a bnib 50hc also, as well as 140.4 and 120.2


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice, very nice , do you have a preference of amps you re-building or any amp.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive only torn apart one and refinished complete. It was an old Zapco 100C2. I would like to do a few of my Audio Art. If It all works out, I might be set up to do several or even all of them that are not prefect.

One thing, before i even start on these is I want all the original markings. By that I mean all crossover settings and any verbage that is there now. Im not sure if I can mimic this by way of vinyl or silk screen- either would be expensive and very time consuming. Im thinking of different options though.

So for now the plan is to refinish a few Audio Art only. If that all works out I might offer the option to others but Its all in design and thought phase now. Im not one to do things half assed so if it wont turn out better than new than I wont even start on it..

Always thought the Art amps would look great in RED.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Red ,you'll have people saying "o'right old school Orion's "lol
yeap ! I can see red being a nice color for them.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

tijuana_no said:


> Red ,you'll have people saying "o'right old school Orion's "lol
> yeap ! I can see red being a nice color for them.


Anything is better than **** brown! I luv me some Audio Arts too. I owned 23 of them at one time or another. Sold every last one of them, including my nib collection and the four from my Usaci world finals winning system

Rock on AA!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ive only torn apart one and refinished complete. It was an old Zapco 100C2. I would like to do a few of my Audio Art. If It all works out, I might be set up to do several or even all of them that are not prefect.
> 
> One thing, before i even start on these is I want all the original markings. By that I mean all crossover settings and any verbage that is there now. Im not sure if I can mimic this by way of vinyl or silk screen- either would be expensive and very time consuming. Im thinking of different options though.
> 
> ...


Hell, those would look great in a Red Audi...muhahaha


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Anything is better than **** brown! I luv me some Audio Arts too. I owned 23 of them at one time or another. Sold every last one of them, including my nib collection and the four from my Usaci world finals winning system
> 
> Rock on AA!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Man, those browns are harsh! Thats what I was going t start with. One of my browns is pretty rough. Perfect for my trial! Once im ready..

I remember talking to you about buying those 400.2 AA I should have grabbed them. You say you had 23 at one time or another? Well, I have 16 right now- that gives me somthing to do.. Ill need 24 to feel better about my addiction! Haha.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Tijuana, what are your plans? Are you going to repaint your amps or have you already? Did they need actual repair also?

Ive been devising a plan to manufacture a new name plate as well for the top of these. Im a tool maker/machinist by trade.. Also an artist and Havent seen anything made of metal that I couldnt reverse engineer or make yet. Im thinking of something a little different though..


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Not by chance looking for a match to your NP-11 are you? LOL


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

All I want is one Audio Art amp...a model that uses the quick disconnect speaker plugs and not a barrier strip. Dead or alive...NIB or run over by a truck. Just missed a NIB NX 4 channel on eBay by $1.00. UGH!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

jmacdadd said:


> deeppinkdiver said:
> 
> 
> > Not by chance looking for a match to your NP-11 are you? LOL
> ...


----------



## armyvet (Mar 15, 2013)

used to run a few 100hcs back in the day.awesome amps.are current hogs but running 1 ohm mono is to be expected.lol over built amps imo


----------



## oldschool4me (Feb 9, 2013)

i love audio art amps. glad to see im not the only aa collector. i have 11 aa amps and counting.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone interested in 2100 high output ? I found one at a local pawn shop.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I had a couple of MINT AA's a while back. Never planned on selling the 100HC, but somebody wanted it REAL bad...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> I had a couple of MINT AA's a while back. Never planned on selling the 100HC, but somebody wanted it REAL bad...
> 
> ]



Just had a MINT 50HC NIB and a few other AA amps shipped out myself, as you know..should have kept them.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Old thread I know, but how are you guys relabeling the tops of these amps? Have a template?


----------

